# 921 Upgrade



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I called today to take advantage of the 622 upgrade offer. I ended up telling the CSR that I would call back because I thought she was offering the 622 for $49 after rebate with a monthly lease fee. But after hanging up I think she may have been offering the "free lease" or something similar, but I was confused because of the complexity of the offer and because I had a hard time understanding her (her accent wasn't too pronounced, but the connection was bad and there was a lot of background noise).

I emailed the "[email protected]" address and will wait to see their response. In the mean time, I'd like to know if anyone else has "upgraded" their 921 recently and what the offer was. 

Thanks.

-- Roger


----------



## chopper 10 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, I was offered a free upgrade to a leased 622. I was charged $149.00 and then credited $149.00. I already had one leased 622.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

chopper 10 said:


> Yes, I was offered a free upgrade to a leased 622. I was charged $149.00 and then credited $149.00. I already had one leased 622.


Do you have to give up the 921 to get this deal?


----------



## chopper 10 (Sep 4, 2007)

I didn't have to give up the 921, but I did take it out of service. I own it so they offered the $10.00 credit if I send it in. After going through a few replacements, this latest 921 has worked flawlessy for a few months.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

I can't get a clear answer to what the cancellation penalty is for any given commitment deal. I think that they are reluctant to commit to me because I want it in writing. If they can't commit to me then how can I commit to them for what amounts to an unlimited liability ?

After you make an 18 month commitment Dish can borrow beaucoup money from the banks based upon your income stream. The installers can share in this stream, so if you cancel they also have a legal right to impose a steep cancellation fee, I have heard stories of fees well over $1K.

If these entities are unwilling to put your liability in writing, that should be the tipoff of a scam.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

chopper 10 said:


> Yes, I was offered a free upgrade to a leased 622. I was charged $149.00 and then credited $149.00. I already had one leased 622.


Thanks for the info. I got a reply from the email saying that they'd call me. No call yet, though.

-- Roger


----------



## kcajl (Sep 20, 2007)

I have been reading the forum for a while. This is my first post.

I just got off the phone with Dish. My 921 hard drive failed last weekend and I called to see what kind of offer they could make. I was able to talk them out of the extra $49 to upgrade to the 622 so it would have been $100 fee w/ $100 rebate or $150 w/ $100 rebate if I went to the 722, but then as I am almost ready to sign up they said that there would be a 18 mo commitment to get the upgrade, which is not stated on the site for existing customer upgrades. I might just take the replacement 921 they offered for $14.99 plus shipping or have my girlfriend sign up as a new customer and get the 6 mo free HD and 3 mo free HBO & Cinemax. Has anyone else heard of the 18 mo commitment requirement? It really suprised me.


----------

